# Smith and Wesson model 27 question.



## Deanne

I have my eyes on a used but looks nearly brand new Smith and Wesson model 27 .357 magnum.I like the gun very much but it priced higher than lots of new guns.They want $735 for it,is that a good deal.They say it is a collecter's gun and that why it is higher than new ones.


----------



## Baldy

The M-27/.357mag is one of the Cadillac's of S&W in days gone bye. I have not priced any lately but they were running at about $550 here last summer. I would say that is high for my area. I know they have gone up some but not a $185. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## soldierboy029

Hey Deanne, I would say its fairly priced if its a first gen smith and like new in the box, but if its slightly used and doesn't have everything thing I would try to bargin it down to about $650, you can get a general idea of what people are paying buy going to www.gunbroker.com.


----------



## Dsig1

There are several for sale on Gunbroker.com. There are two in particular, in very good condition that are offered at no reserve, with multiple bids, selling in the upper $600's. Many others are in the mid $700's with no bids. My guess is that the Blue Book value is listed between $700 and $750 for a Model 27 in 98% condition. Even so, it is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. If you think the price in the store is high, offer a lower price. The worst that can happen is they say no. They could also accept your offer or counter your offer which reduces your cost.


----------



## Old Padawan

Great gun fun to shoot. Check the model number on the frame and see if it is a 27, 27-1,27-2 etc. If its a 27 with no dash it is the earlier version and worth more.

Good info from Soldie Boy. The oline sites are a good guage of the current value.


----------



## Bob Wright

If it is a pre-Model 27, it is of higher collector's value. Later models shouldn't run over about $600.00. However, I did see a new, unfired Model 28 asking price $649.00.

For my money, for a good .357 Magnum DA gun, I'd try for the Model 586. I believe it to be the better of the two.

Bob Wright


----------



## MLB

Hello Deanne, I recently picked up a Model 27-5 in 98% condition for $400. The "-5" isn't as valuable as the earlier models though. Perhaps the one you are looking at is one of those.









Best of luck.


----------



## Deanne

Thanks to everyone for the great information,i think i will call them today and find out about the dash number.I told my friend about it and he said that the gun-store it is at usally has higher prices than others in area.Thanks for your help and have a great day.


----------

